# Nock Point Keeps Moving



## Tusker (Jul 3, 2005)

I've just recently started shooting with a D-loop. I've been using the set-up that the dealer showed me when I purchased my new SB. I use a single nock set and nock above with the loop attached under the nock set and above the arrow nock. Both ends are attached w/ a Lark's Head with the end of the loop melted. The problem is that the loop below the nock set keeps separating the serving which then pushes my nock set up about 1/8". If I move the nock set back down, it just happens again. Is this normal? Is there a better way to attach the D-loop so that this doesn't happen?

This happened on the stock string as well a Winner’s Choice. I’ve re-served the string as tight as I could, but it only takes one day for the serving to separate.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

When someone brought a bow in my shop with this problem,I shortened the center serving. The standard serving is amost 8 inches long, it was to protect the string from striking the cable guard, now the CGs are located higher on the bow. When I shorten the serving,I started the back serving slightly above where the nock was located so it would be held in place by the loop knot or the brass nock.

Just a thought :smile:


----------



## ksbowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I also have a switchback, and I have noticed that the center serving on those factory barracuda strings suck. I have had a couple of the strings on there, and they both separated. I switched to a vapor trail, and have had no problems


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

Reserving the cenetr of the string is a good starting point. Then instead of the brass nock set, try serving in a tied nock set very tightly tied and then reinstall the string loop. I shoot a modified Catfish loop which is built of serving material and can be rotated around the string at will. It has a tied in nock above the top of the loop and a tied in nock below the loop. My loop does not move vertically. It also doesn't seperate the serving due to a neat little trick I do when building the Catfish Loop. When forming the loops around the string at each end of the Catfish Loop I serve these loops completely which makes these servings at right angles to the serving material on the string. This keeps them from seperating the serving. I finish all this off with a No-Peep. I'm not dependent on the string to line up a peep sight for me. It simply does the job a bow string was originally meant to do, it propels arrows and has no other purpose.  
Dave Nowlin


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that that happened to a W/C string. They are guarenteed against such thungs and will be replaced free of charge if the center serving separates within a year. 

There is absolutely no need for any nock sets if the loop is tied correctly. I dare anyone to try to move my loop without a couple of needle nose pliers or a razor blade.


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

I just switched about a year ago to the D -loop. I've tried several differant ways to tie it on. Nocks above, below, in between and none at all. I've settled on none at all. If properly tied and burnt ends, they don't move at all. With the string being pulled from above and below the nocks, you end up with even pressure at the nocking point and don't need a nock set to eliminate nock pinch. 
There just isn't any. No need to add anything more to the string than the loop string. Keep it simple.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Try this way, you can do this yourself. I found this picture from another thread when I wanted to install a D-Loop and knock. Here is a link that shows how to tie the knock.http://applearchery.com/stringserving.htm I use a d-loop that is already tied and is slipped on the string. Only down side to this you have to remove the string to install the loop. I removed the brass knock from above the d-loop and tied one like the picture shows.


----------



## Tusker (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, this is the second WC string I've had on my bow, and both the center servings have sucked. The rest of the servings have been perfect, but the centers have been terrible. The one I currently have was weak from the get go. About 3/8" on each end was loose and could be moved up and down on the string when it was brand new - I can serve 10X better than that. I know that they'll fix them, but it's just easier to redo it myself and get it right. The new serving I put on my string last week doesn't seem to be separating, and I've shot it for the past 6 days, so hopefully, I've got this fixed. 

I originally thought about shooting w/o any nock, but the nock wasn't really the problem. Even w/o a nock, the loop would have separated the serving and moved my nocking point. I may try to shoot w/o one now now though because you're right, it's just extra weight on the string that's not needed.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I usually use Brownell Serving Prep to remove the string wax and Liquid Loc to the string before serving. I also start at the top and work down with the loose end of the serving going through the string.


----------

